
Meet the Man Who Invented the Instructions for the Internet - bitops
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/05/steve-crocker/
======
christianbryant
All hail the RFC. For nostalgia's sake, I took a moment to read RFC 1:
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1>

------
unfortunat
rfc's are an amazing resource.

it's sort of sad to see this man today leading icann, a private corporation,
in its quest to profit from the demand for domain names by squatters. selling
the "rights" to run registries for some ridiculously high fee. seems not like
something postel would approve of. definitely not the way you handle a "public
resource".

past icann leaders have condemned this scheme as a protection racket (e.g.
esther dyson).

i'd rather see an article on paul baran. his instructions were the most
interesting. he didn't just write things and send them to a distribution list.
he went and presented live in front of the telco people who thought he was
nuts.

